# Got a tatoo (warning graphic)



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Like my new tatoo?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

That Darla is pure evil isnt she. Is that the photo that chris took when she did it to you?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> like my new tatoo?


:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh wow thats errr different....where have you had it put ?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

gr33neyes said:


> Oh wow thats errr different....where have you had it put ?


Err I cant say, this is a family forum.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Err I cant say, this is a family forum.


You showed me it today in Asda carpark


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> You showed me it today in Asda carpark


Omg you said you wouldnt tell .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg you said you wouldnt tell .


My eyes are still sore from you flashing me. That poor child will never go to Asda again


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

you need therapy :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> you need therapy :lol:


I agree, she does, doesnt she :lol:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:lol: It's absolutely lovely tdm!! :lol:

I love how on the bottom of the picture it says ugliesttattoos.com


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hahahaha  :thumbup:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> :lol: It's absolutely lovely tdm!! :lol:
> 
> I love how on the bottom of the picture it says ugliesttattoos.com


Spotted that too!!

You are crazy 'thedogsmother'!! LOL


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> :lol: It's absolutely lovely tdm!! :lol:
> 
> I love how on the bottom of the picture it says ugliesttattoos.com


Busted :lol:


----------



## lizzecarl (Apr 20, 2010)

love tatoo i want one see dogs mother youve startd some thing lol


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

I really like it, looks like something someone like Bez would do @ triple 6! Good new school work :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> :lol: It's absolutely lovely tdm!! :lol:
> 
> I love how on the bottom of the picture it says ugliesttattoos.com


Thank you ashleighhhhh...cos i was seroiusly falling for that then.

I think im gonna leave this forum...i am FAR to gullible and its threatening my sanity :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Busted :lol:


You should have cropped the pic :lol:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Dora...when you are old you are gonna regret having that...or did I mean older? hmmm!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Dora...when you are old you are gonna regret having that...or did I mean older? hmmm!


Well they had to stretch the wrinkles out first to do it :lol:.


----------

